# Cold Steel Blowgun Review



## 22magnum

Hey fellas my wife just ordered me one. Anyone have one? I'm getting the big bore 5ft professional one.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

ive got a blow gun

its plastic,but it works

i have steel pin darts and steel pins with a broad head(as they call them),and plastic blunts

they all work quit well

i can sink the steel ones int o a 2x4 from 15' about 3/4" deep

when my sons were younger and they would have friends over,we used to have blow gun fights.using just the plastic blunts

but man they will leave a welt when they hit skin


----------



## Rick Howard

Lol in college the plastic dart was penalty for spilling your beer. Shirt off..... Ladies included. We did not shoot the ladies.... Taking their shirt off was good enough for us!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I had a 6' aluminum one years ago! I used spring steel about 6" long and round plastic beads... it worked great, I shot my cousins bike tire and then shot him with just a bead in the leg, he thought I shot him with a dart.... I was LMFAO....he looked like he was going to die...lol...


----------



## 22magnum

Have ya'll seen the antelope Tim Wells took with his? The video is on you tube I'll try to post it later.


----------



## 22magnum

I had a 6' aluminum one years ago! I used spring steel about 6" long and round plastic beads... it worked great, I shot my cousins bike tire and then shot him with just a bead in the leg, he thought I shot him with a dart.... I was LMFAO....he looked like he was going to die...lol... 
Lol me and my friends branded our arms when we were young. The one guy that chickened out freaked out when we stuck him with the frozen brand . Funniest thing I ever saw. He thought we branded him because the cold metal felt hot to him.


----------



## wilded

Don't let anyone see you using it. I got a visit from the police for rolling pigeons out from under an overpass with mine. They decided not to charge me as they could not find any law violation to put it under. There is now a law prohibiting their use in my area.


----------



## dwtrees

Those things are fun to use and are quite deadly too. The one I have will put a dart through a hollow core door at about 30 feet. We got crazy once and used the air compressor set at 120 psi. Went right through a 2 X 4 (just the wire).


----------



## hunter5567

I used to have a dart rifle that used 2 slingshot power bands to power it. It would shoot the steel darts so hard into a tree it would accordion it and mangle it all up. I would shoot cans with it and it would send the dart sailing through the can and pop the bead off the back. I also had a 6ft. takedown blowgun that I would hunt birds with and lizards. The newer .62 cal ones are more powerful.


----------



## 22magnum




----------



## 22magnum

It is too much fun. I was running out of breath. :wacko:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Stonegod said:


> 22mag.....I think you have to adjust the air volume in you left lung....you're shouting a little low....and to the left.LOL


lol


----------



## dwtrees

But your windage isn't to bad.


----------



## dwtrees

22magnum said:


> It is too much fun. I was running out of breath. :wacko:


What, you found a rapid fire model.........lol


----------



## Scotty D.

Stonegod said:


> I've has an aluminum 5' camo blowgun for 15yrs or so......took a little practice...... but now I knock off thoughs pesty chipmunks with mine.


Same here... Got it from an ad in the back pages of a Field & Stream, or Outdoor Life about 25 yrs ago... I used to kill birds & chipmunks w/ it to feed my pet snakes-- lead pellets were a no-no for shooting snake food.... :teeth:


----------



## 22magnum




----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Dead!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Stonegod said:


> What kind of snake was that??


A big one


----------



## youngdon

Stonegod said:


> What kind of snake was that??


Here we go !


----------



## 22magnum

It was not a chicken snake. I honestly don't know what breed it is. It has a tan body and red head.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

22magnum said:


> It was not a chicken snake. I honestly don't know what breed it is. It has a tan body and red head.


I "ginger" snake.you know they don't have a soul


----------



## 22magnum

I get a little bit of everything out here. 








Tarantulas








Scorpions


----------



## Scotty D.

22magnum said:


> It was not a chicken snake. I honestly don't know what breed it is. It has a tan body and red head.


Sounds like you're describing a species of Coachwhip Snake....Masticophis flagellum piceus ( commonly called a Red Racer, even though it's a Coachwhip)... They get very long--I had a mated pair that totaled 13 ft between the 2 lengths..


----------



## 22magnum

Thanks Scotty I believe you are right. I had to try to even out nature today.


----------



## Scotty D.

Rats!!! Love to shoot rats!! nice job :smile: Hard to believe, but rats are some of the wiliest critters out there--pretty darn smart... Good shootin'!!!


----------



## fr3db3ar

I shot a bird with mine once but it didn't kill it even with a good chest shot. I decided then and there that the blowgun wasn't my tool of choice. It's still sitting in the corner of the garage though.


----------



## 22magnum

I finally got a hold of some more darts. I now have 100 more to lose.


----------

